# Discovered this group just now, my case



## Chen2008 (Sep 13, 2011)

A very useful discussion forum..Thanks everyone.Just wanted to share my case.I have not been 'officially' diagnosed with IBS but I know that is exactly what I have based on others' experiences. I also know it is IBS-D because I often suffer from diarrhoea but almost never have had constipation. I am 45 yr old male with symptoms for most of my adult life. I did not suffer during my teens or in early 20s as far as I can recall.My symptoms usually are abdominal bloating, gas, loose stools and general feeling of irritation, though I have never or rarely had real pain in stomach / abdomen unless it is after unusually heavy drinking session. Urgency has been an issue and it has created real embarrassing situations at least twice or thrice a year when I had to run for my life - to find a toilet. At other times it has been kept under control simply because I rarely venture too far away from a toilet knowing my problem.In case it is of use to anyone, I have managed to isolate one item of my diet, fairly recently, and that is soy/soya bean. I have been avoiding them after I suspected them and I am glad to say last two week have been without symptoms (almost)...it is pretty hard to do that though since it seems to be everywhere.To others here that suffer, my sympathies and best wishes..


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I would get "officially" diagnosed as IBS can mimic many other GI problems.


----------



## Chen2008 (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks..I have been having routine medical checkups and I normally opt for the add-on checks relating to digestive system as well as typical checks such as cancer markers, Occult blood etc., and so far they are ok.


----------



## meliPanna (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi There Self diagnosis is tempting, but frought with error unfortunately. What you are describing falls very short of the criteria for IBS. You are more likely to have a food sensitivity than IBS, based on the history you have given. Food intolerance/sensitivity and also small interstinal bacterial overgrowth, can go hand in hand with IBS and cause similar symptoms. Have you had a breath test? They are very helpful. I thought I may have IBS but when my doctor referred me for breath testing it turned out I had intolerances and SIBO, and once I got these under control I was so much happier and healthier. (Edited to remove website.) good luck, mp


----------

